# notebook im kühlschrank

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

ich habe nun seit vier monaten gentoo linux auf meinem notebook "compaq armada 100s".

da dieses notebook schon recht "alt" ist (i586 AMD-K6(tm)-II) war gentoo die richtige wahl.

ich kann nun ohne muehen enlightenment und andere x-applikationen gleichzeitig laufen lassen, was unter redhat niemals moeglich gewesen waere.

einen haken hat die sache doch!

jedesmal, wenn ich laenger als fuenf minuten kompilieren will wird mein rechner so heiss, dass er abstuerzt. daher habe ich die geniale idee gehabt mein notebook beim compilieren in den kuehlschrank zu legen.   :Very Happy: 

naja, nicht ganz ... ich habe die kuehlelemente aus dem gefrierfach geholt und lege diese immer unter mein notebook, wenn ich kompiliere.

das klappt sehr gut, solange ich neben meinem notebook auch noch einen kuehlschrank mit mir herum schleppe.

da ich das nicht mehr will, frage ich -

kann es am kernel oder an einer anderen software einstellung liegen das mein notebook ueberhietzt?

unter redhat hat es das nie getan und auch dort habe ich laenger als fuenf minuten kompiliert.

gruss //tzzaetaynzz

----------

## beejay

1.) Notebook auf glatte Unterlage stellen, nicht Bett o.Ä.

2.) Aufmachen und Lüfter reinigen

----------

## bazik

Kühlelemente? Jeder Gentoo Nutzer weiss doch ganz genau das Tiefkühl Pommes viel besser kühlen!

----------

## tacki

hast du überprüft ob der lüfter des laptops überhaupt anspringt wenn der laptop heiss wird? manche sind nicht nicht rein hardware-gesteuert!

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

@beejay

ich werde mal den luefter versuchen zu reinigen.

@tacki

ich kann laut und deutlich hoeren wie der luefter anspringt.

der beruhigt sich auch dann nicht mehr so schnell.

wenn das notebook abstuerzt,

weil die kuehlelemente aufgetaut sind,

schaltet sich der luefter auch nicht mehr ab.

ich kann nicht mehr machen als strom und akku zu entfernen.

gruss //tzzaetaynzz

----------

## schmutzfinger

das er bei gentoo wärmer wird hat wohl damit zu tun, das er da besser genutzt wird. ich würde sagen das ist ein hardware problem. ich würde einfach mal runtertakten(falls das geht) oder mich beim hersteller beschweren (falls du noch garantie hast).

----------

## Inte

Versuch's doch mal mit einem Notebook Lüfter Pad USB. Ein Freund von mir hat so ein komisches Medion Notebook, daß die Abwärme auch nicht richtig abführen kann. Das Pad ist zwar nicht schön, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Wenn Dir die Performance nicht so wichtig ist, dann würde ich den Rechner runtertakten.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Versuch's doch mal mit einem Notebook Lüfter Pad USB

 

netter tip, vielleicht leiste ich mir ein solches luefter pad,

wenn es mit dem runtertakten nichts wird.

gruss //as

----------

## toskala

evtl. helfen dir die neuen acpi controls aus dem 2.6er kernel, cpu frequency scaling und fan controls.

das elend bei notebooks ist oftmals, dass die sensoren nicht per bios abgefragt und die events damit kontrolliert werden sondern mit proprietärer software des herstellers.

schau mal, ob du mit lmsensors informationen über lüfter umdrehungszahl und temperatur abgreifen kannst, etc.

----------

## MrTom

Mein Dad hatte mal ein Notebook mit solchen Problemen. Habe dort einfach einen passenden, aber stärkeren Lüfter eingebaut. Damit wurde das Problem etwas besser. Kann mich erinnern, dass es auch immer Probleme gab, wenn das Notebook (z.B. durch Installationen) längere Zeit unter Last lief. Es gibt bei den Lüftern meisten auch Angaben, wie viel Luft die "umwälzen". Kann sich aber negativ auf die Akku-Laufzeit auswirken.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *Quote:*   

> schau mal, ob du mit lmsensors informationen über lüfter umdrehungszahl und temperatur abgreifen kannst, etc.

 

ist lmsensors ein kernel 2.6'er modul oder ein progamm?

wenn es ein programm ist kann ich es wo bekommen?

```
emerge --search lmsensors
```

sagt nix dazu.

gruss //as

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo tzzaetaynzz,

mach mal emerge search sensors

Das wird Dir zeigen das es lm-sensors heißt.

knipser11s

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *knipser11s wrote:*   

> @knipser11s
> 
> mach mal emerge search sensors 
> 
> Das wird Dir zeigen das es lm-sensors heißt.
> ...

 

stimmt!  :Smile: 

```

*  sys-apps/lm-sensors

      Latest version available: 2.7.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 583 kB

      Homepage:    http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78

      Description: Hardware Sensors Monitoring by lm_sensors

```

vielleicht eine dumme frage, aber was ist I2C?

ich finde das immer wieder an verschiedenen stellen,

aber ich konnte nie richtig rausfinden was das auf meinem system macht.

lm-sensors braucht das auch.

gruss //as

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo tzzaetaynzz,

Ich hoffe Du arbeitest mit Kernel 2.6.x. Dann brauchst Du "emerge i2c" nicht. I2C support ist im Kernel integriert. In

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig 

--> Charcter Devices --> I2C Support help findest Du eine kurze Beschreibung. Auch Google gibt hier Aufschluß. Besonders hier http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/ findest Du viele Info's vom gesammten Themenkomplex.

knipser11s

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

@knipser11s

so nun, habe ich sensors zum laufen gebracht.

```

bash-2.05b$ sensors

via686a-isa-1600

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

CPU core:  +3.03 V  (min =  +1.79 V, max =  +2.18 V)   ALARM

+2.5V:     +3.03 V  (min =  +2.24 V, max =  +2.74 V)   ALARM

I/O:       +3.20 V  (min =  +2.95 V, max =  +3.62 V)   

+5V:       +6.28 V  (min =  +4.47 V, max =  +5.49 V)   ALARM

+12V:     +15.22 V  (min = +10.79 V, max = +13.18 V)   ALARM

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          

P/S Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          

SYS Temp:  -68.8°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C) 

CPU Temp:  -68.8°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C) 

SBr Temp:  +25.5°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C) 

```

lediglich der "sbr temp" wert in der untersten zeile veraendert sich.

zu meiner verwunderung sinkt der wert nun,

wenn ich mein notebook unter last setze.

```

bash-2.05b# emerge php

```

hatte sonst nach ein paar minuten das notebook abgeschossen.

nun nicht mehr.  :Shocked: 

wertet sensors nur aus oder steuert es auch den luefter?

ich schaffe es gerade nicht mich in sensors ein zu lesen,

daher bitte ich um dein wissen.

ansonsten habe ich xsensors ausprobiert,

aber lief nicht richtig, hab's unmerge[d].

gruss //tzzaetaynzz

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo tzzaetaynzz,

es gibt im Deutschen Forum knapp 30 Einträge (lm-sensors). 

z.b. Gugst Du hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120065&highlight=lmsensors

und hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573&highlight=sensors

oder hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77897&highlight=sensors

usw. usw. usw.

Der 2. Thread erscheint mir für Dich der richtige.

knipser11s

----------

